

Ask HN: Have you been receiving spam from the freelancer's thread? - rglover

I usually post something in the Seeking Freelancer's thread once a month, and lately, I've noticed a significant amount of spam coming to the address I list as a contact. It's always in the form of "Hire us for SEO, Web Design, &#38; Development!"<p>Anyone else running into this?
======
mjn
I've also gotten this spam, and I haven't posted in that thread. I think it
came (but it's hard to say for sure) as a result of me posting in
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5389150>; or at least it came soon
thereafter.

I don't even have my email address anywhere on HN. It's easy to find it via
the URL in my profile, but someone must be dong more than just scraping HN
itself.

------
kingofspain
I've had a couple over the past month and none that I can recall from earlier.

